# IL, DeKalb or Evanston D&D



## typo (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm a new player to D&D (and roleplaying in general), though I'm quite familiar with the ideas behind the game. I've always wanted to play, but I'm finally making an effort to get started. I'm looking for any players / groups around DeKalb (where I live) or Evanston (where my girlfriend lives). I'm mainly interested in generic D&D for now, possibly moving to the Iron Kingdoms in the future.

Playing time is fairly flexible. I could do a weekly session most weekdays in DeKalb, or a biweekly session on weekends in Evanston. I could probably host a game in either location, and can certainly travel.

If anybody is interested, please contact me either on these forums, or at AIM:typoink.


----------

